# Scott vs specialized



## Larry070 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am in the process of buying a new bike. Trying to decide between the 2013 Scott foil 40 or the 2013 specialized Tarmac sport. Both are roughly the same price. Any help would be great.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you ridden both?


----------



## Larry070 (Jan 16, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> Have you ridden both?


No. I am currently riding a 2009 specialized Alez so I am moving up a bit. Loving in canada I can't really ride right now.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Wait till you can ride both then decide.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

frdfandc said:


> Wait till you can ride both then decide.


Larry, the bikes have comparitive specifications and the 105 is a great group set. It is unfortunate you cannot ride either. Other things to consider are price and what dealer you want to do your service work. Is the gearing suitable for your riding style? Will the dealer swap the cassette or chain rings for you (if needed). Personally, I have no use for the 11 tooth cassette cog and would rather have the 12-28 cassette or a 12-27 (giving me the "16 tooth cog")...but thats just me. Also, what colour bike catches you eye?


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

I would never buy a bike that I didn't ride first. Don't rush into something unnecessarily. Try to wait for the Spring thaw.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Caneray said:


> I would never buy a bike that I didn't ride first. Don't rush into something unnecessarily. Try to wait for the Spring thaw.


I agree 100%


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Caneray said:


> I would never buy a bike that I didn't ride first.


So you would never buy a custom-built bike? By definition you can't ride it first.

Agreed that the OP should wait until he can ride the bikes, but the flat out statement is off base. If you know what you are looking for, know the manufacturer, and understand what they are offering it's no problem buying without riding. I've done that for my last four bikes.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree 100%


Under normal circumstances I would want to ride both bikes also, but especially in my area (Small Town Canada), its usually not possible to ride and compare many bikes before purchase. Heck, most S-Works bikes are already sold out from the distributor, the left over 2013 bikes (at reduced prices) will be gone soon and many of the current model bikes will be gone before spring riding season is here. Unfortunately there is not a lot left to test ride and compare come prime riding season...just saying. 

That being said my LBS is bringing in one S-Works Tarmac in my size. I can look at it and ride it on a trainer, but, first with the cash buys it.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Larry070 said:


> No. I am currently riding a 2009 specialized Alez so I am moving up a bit. Loving in canada I can't really ride right now.


Canada is a very big country, where in canada do you live?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> So you would never buy a custom-built bike? By definition you can't ride it first.
> 
> Agreed that the OP should wait until he can ride the bikes, but the flat out statement is off base. If you know what you are looking for, know the manufacturer, and understand what they are offering it's no problem buying without riding. I've done that for my last four bikes.


Everybody has to do what works for them. For me, even if I know a manufacturer's other work, I can't feel comfortable about laying down cash on a bike until I know for sure how it rides. For instance, I might like the Cervelo R3, but that doesn't mean I will love the S5. I am usually comparing a bike to its competitors and what to feel the difference between that bike and others in its class. There are certainly other ways to go about things though and if you can get fit by a custom fitter and feel confident the ride quality works for you, then do what you do. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

New Brunswick. I have purchased many bikes without riding them also. I have a Scott CR-1 SL and A Roubaix now. Love them both. I just sold a Scott CR-1 and an older Trek 5200. Loved them also.


----------



## Larry070 (Jan 16, 2014)

r1lee said:


> Canada is a very big country, where in canada do you live?


I live in Brampton about about 45 minutes west of Toronto.


----------



## Larry070 (Jan 16, 2014)

ngl said:


> Larry, the bikes have comparitive specifications and the 105 is a great group set. It is unfortunate you cannot ride either. Other things to consider are price and what dealer you want to do your service work. Is the gearing suitable for your riding style? Will the dealer swap the cassette or chain rings for you (if needed). Personally, I have no use for the 11 tooth cassette cog and would rather have the 12-28 cassette or a 12-27 (giving me the "16 tooth cog")...but thats just me. Also, what colour bike catches you eye?


Thanks for your comment. This is what I was looking for. I know it is always better to test drive but it is not always possible. I trust the dealer I will be dealing with to help me make a good decision.


----------



## Larry070 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. The price is one reason I am looking now. With the Toronto bike show coming up I no this bikes will go there and not go back to the store. The price now is great for both. Don't want to miss out.


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

I would hardly call the comment "off base." I repeat that I would never buy a bike w/o riding it first. If that precludes me from purchasing a custom built bike, so be it. There are myriad great rides out there . I do not feel the need to go custom. I, like the overwhelming majority of riders, buy off the shelf so to speak. What you do is your business.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Ideally, I would agree with the premise of trying before buying. This goes for most things, not just bikes. But in reality, it's not always possible. And even if you were to test the bike out from a lbs...a few laps around the shop's parking lot really isn't going to tell u if the bike is right for you. 

I started with an Sl2 Tarmac. Went to an SL3 pro then an SL4 SW tarmac without ever trying the Sl3 or SL4 first. I also ended up with an SW Venge without really trying it out first. So my current two bikes that I absolutely love riding are my sl4 and Venge. 

I think if u understand the geometry of a bike and your body and the type of rider u are, u can be very happy with a bike even without riding it first. 

Again, if u are relatively new to cycling or going to an entirely different type of bike, then trying out the bike first is the smart thing to do. I mean, I wouldn't purchase a Tri specific bike at this point without riding different models b/c I am not really familiar with them. But I can go from an SW Tarmac to a Zero.7 to a Cdale Evo without much fear of not liking the ride. Just my personal opinion and experience.


----------

